# Create or Lister for 40+ ladies?



## Cornflower (Jun 5, 2011)

Hi all,

Do you know that feeling when you've read so much its starting to blur your eyes? I'm 42, low AMH (1.4) and trying to choose whether to go with Create and their natural/mild IVF system (which I have to say does make sense to me for our age group, the stats seem to back them up and I'd be able to afford more tries) or the more reputable but pricier Lister that so many FF'ers seem to rate so highly? I have appointments booked at both so could wait to judge it on gut instinct but I want to get going!

Would love to hear of any recent stories from anyone with experience of both (or either). Thanks - what an absolute gem this site is!


----------



## carnivaldiva (Feb 9, 2009)

Hi.  There's a create thread on the board. I've used create, but I would suggest if a negative outcome, you do 2 or 3 treatment s back to back.


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2011)

Hi Cornflower,

I am in a very similar situation - am 42 with low amh (1.6). I have had 2 complete cycles at the Lister, both on max meds, one long and one short protocol. We have been told (I am a poor responder) that we have only a 3-4% chance with my own eggs, so are considering our next steps. Knowing what I know now, I think the natural IVF is a really good option, but that said the Lister have been great and very honest with us at every stage.

Like Carnivaldiva, I think having a try at one option then moving on might be a good idea, but good luck with whatever you decide. 

Jen


----------



## Helen3 (Dec 2, 2010)

We tried with our OE FEs with odds of 5% (they were frozen when I was 44). Today we got a BFN but we don't regret trying & it gives us closure, however difficult & dissappointing this is.......onto DE for us (we're already on CRM London waiting list). Feeling sad tonight but not surprised, & the up side is ofcourse I'm drinking wine tonight! (lots of it!)


----------



## Cornflower (Jun 5, 2011)

Hi Helen3 - sorry to hear of your BFN that must be so disappointing but I do get what you mean about the value of trying. You've got to give it a go, eh? Bring on that vino....

Jen42 and carnivaldiva - yes, am thinking of doing Create's package of 3 ivf's, partly a way of looking at it as a process rather than success/failure all riding on the first one.

Can I ask you all how you found EC? Its the one bit that makes me nervous although most people on this site don't seem to have found it a huge deal...


----------



## venusmoon (Apr 9, 2010)

Hi CornFlower

I have to reccomend ARGC. I'm 42 and have got pregnant after one attempt at the ARGC. The Stats for Create and Lister don';t come close to ARGC.

I don't know if you have ever considered ARGC but altough intense monitoring so expensive i think it's well worth it.
Maybe have a look on The ARGC Thread on here there is lots of info.

Good luck.


----------

